# Any of Marriotts allow pets?



## thompson4654 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was looking at pet policy at Marriott resorts. Any input? At bringfido.com  Monarch at Sea PIne came up they allow pets but on Marriott website no pets. Does anybody take their pets to Marriott resorts?


----------



## m61376 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think they are not allowed at any of the timeshare properties, with the exception of course of service animals. There is a high penalty (?250) for violating this policy, because besides wear and ear it requires a different type of cleaning.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Dogs at NCV*

http://www.ocregister.com/news/dogs-358010-police-department.html

Just saw this article about an incident at NCV.... regarding dog attack at Newport Coast Villas. I would bet not guests dogs but from nearby homes.


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, some story.  Surprised given it was California they shot the dogs, but they were right to do it. 
Hopefully Marriott will never allow pets at their hotels or timeshares, I travelled the US for 30 years and cannot tell you how often pet owners would leave their dogs in the room and the dogs would yip for hours, in spite of guests including me complaining to the front desk, who could not find a master key or who were afraid to go in for fear of lawsuits or simply getting bit. 
Or of course, if in a decent hotel they would "forget" to tell the front desk of the dog and then leave the dog in the room anyway.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 8, 2012)

In a Residence Inn in March, a dog in my hallway barked loudly every night for about an hour. I assumed the owner went to dinner at about that time each evening and that was the only time the dog barked. It was pretty annoying, but at least it wasn't during the time I was trying to sleep.

Sheila


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2012)

It's really not very nice to have these rude anti-pet posts every time a member asks if timeshares accept pets.  It should be possible to answer a question like the one asked by the OP without some of posts that followed.  

Steve


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> It's really not very nice to have these rude anti-pet posts every time a member asks if timeshares accept pets.  It should be possible to answer a question like the one asked by the OP without some of posts that followed.
> 
> Steve



I do think it is important to know what resort allow dogs. This is so we can avoid them.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am not picking on the original poster, just addressing dogs in timeshare and hotels. I have 4 dogs, just put the 5th to sleep 2 weeks ago, Sierra was a Rotty and the sweetest dog in the world. Nobody loves dogs more than me. That said, dogs should NEVER be allowed in timeshares. People who want that are selfish and foolish ( strong words but true). Taking a dog out of his enviroment is a bad idea and leaving them in a strange place while you are out to dinner etc is a terrible idea. You would be doing what YOU want, not the dog. I used to board mine but had a bad experience so now they stay home with a babysitter. We miss them but know they are better off at home.


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2012)

Fletch said:


> I am not picking on the original poster, just addressing dogs in timeshare and hotels. I have 4 dogs, just put the 5th to sleep 2 weeks ago, Sierra was a Rotty and the sweetest dog in the world. Nobody loves dogs more than me. That said, dogs should NEVER be allowed in timeshares. People who want that are selfish and foolish ( strong words but true). Taking a dog out of his enviroment is a bad idea and leaving them in a strange place while you are out to dinner etc is a terrible idea. You would be doing what YOU want, not the dog. I used to board mine but had a bad experience so now they stay home with a babysitter. We miss them but know they are better off at home.



That's YOUR opinion.  It is not fact. Maybe YOUR dogs should never be allowed in timeshares, but your blanket statements are both intolerant and inaccurate for many dog owners and their pets.  Stating so boldly that people who want to take their pets on vacation are "selfish and foolish" and are not thinking about what is best for their dogs is more than a little presumptuous.

One of the reasons I own Four Seasons is because they allow pets.  My 2 dogs have been to both Aviara and Scottsdale several times.  They have enjoyed the trips tremendously, and so have I and my family.  It's wonderful to go there and have a good time.  

Steve


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes Steve, it is my opinion and most dog experts would agree with me, not you, yes I have asked. The fact that you say your dogs enjoyed the trip tremendously kind of tells me where you are coming from. Dogs leave in the moment so despite what you think, they have no memory of Four Season. In fact they might like Ritz even better for all you know. Have you asked ? I know you guys enjoyed the trip but again, its not good for the dogs when you leave them in strange places. You brought them to make YOU feel better, not them. As far as saying MY dogs maybe should not be in timeshares, thats funny, taking a personal shot at my dogs even though you are a moderator.. hmm.. double standard ? ...BTW, I just told one of my dogs what you said and he is highly offended. He would like to schudule a visit with you next time you are in Orlando. yes Steve you are probably right, your dogs are people and mine are just dogs, you feel better LOL ? 
Dogs have no buisness being in timeshares !! yes, I said it again , tolorate it 
( see, I did miss parts of TUG ) 






Steve said:


> That's YOUR opinion.  It is not fact. Maybe YOUR dogs should never be allowed in timeshares, but your blanket statements are both intolerant and inaccurate for many dog owners and their pets.  Stating so boldly that people who want to take their pets on vacation are "selfish and foolish" and are not thinking about what is best for their dogs is more than a little presumptuous.
> 
> One of the reasons I own Four Seasons is because they allow pets.  My 2 dogs have been to both Aviara and Scottsdale several times.  They have enjoyed the trips tremendously, and so have I and my family.  It's wonderful to go there and have a good time.
> 
> Steve


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2012)

Fletch,

It depends on the dog.  My dogs are very good travelers.  They are well behaved, travel well in the car, and enjoy visiting new places...new scents, new people, etc.  

For many trips I take, they have to stay home.  I have a great neighbor family that dogs sits and they are very well taken care of.  However, they are bored.  They are much happier when they are with me.  

Also, dogs definitely do remember places that they have been multiple times.  No, they are not people, but they are smarter and more adaptable than you are giving them credit for.

That said, I'm sure that _*some*_ dogs truly are happier at home.  Some people don't like to travel, either.  It's the blanket statements that are the problem.  If you had posted that your dogs were happier staying home, I would have not taken issue with that.  

Steve


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 9, 2012)

Steve said:


> It's really not very nice to have these rude anti-pet posts every time a member asks if timeshares accept pets.  It should be possible to answer a question like the one asked by the OP without some of posts that followed.
> 
> Steve





dioxide45 said:


> I do think it is important to know what resort allow dogs. This is so we can avoid them.



I agree that the anti-pet posts get off topic when someone asks the simple question of what resorts do or don't allow pets. Anti-pets in timeshare posts are not necessary to know which timeshares to avoid.

Whether or not a resort allows pets can be important to those who like to travel with pets and those who do not. Opinions on if it's a good idea or a bad idea is irrelevant to the topic.

As for Marriott timeshares, I do not believe any of them allow pets. The only Marriott I'm aware of that does allow pets would be Residence Inn. 

Most timeshares that allow pets that I'm aware of only allow owners to bring their pets, exchangers are excluded from bringing pets. Many also have specific "pet friendly" units so, it's not every unit in the building that might have a pet. 

We own at one timeshare that allows owners to bring pets but no one else. You have to let them know in advance and there has to be one of the special "pet friendly" rooms available. There is one timeshare in Branson we do not own at that I'm aware allowed pets at one time but, it also was for owners only. For those who would like to avoid that timeshare it was Stormy Point Village but, that resort as two seperate (or at least had last time I checked) management companies, Festive and Summer Wind, running the resort. So it could be that one allows pets and the other does not for all I know. I believe Ozark Mountain Resort in Branson also allows pets and it seems to me a Tugger took their dog there as an exchanger.

Timeshares that allow pets are the exception rather than the rule and, of those that do, it seems to me that even fewer allow exchangers to bring their own pets. It's unfortunate that when a Tugger might want to explore the option of pet friendly timeshare resorts the attack begins and the topic quickly goes off topic, serving about as much purpose as the topic of Mexico is/isn't safe to vacations when someone askes about which timeshares in Mexico are all inclusive.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 9, 2012)

I will talk to my dogs and we will get back to you .. 



Steve said:


> Fletch,
> 
> It depends on the dog.  My dogs are very good travelers.  They are well behaved, travel well in the car, and enjoy visiting new places...new scents, new people, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobra1950 (Jun 10, 2012)

Fletch
    Many thanks for the education in dog communications, I really had no idea that such a level of understanding existed between the species!   In any event, I think we were just stating the facts of our experiences of hotel/timeshare travel which is perfectly valid on a forum as long as it does not get personal or nasty.
    If Marriott were indeed monitoring this site as some claim, it is good for them to hear the negative views of the majority of site users about bringing animals along into hotels.
     We were pet owners until recently (two cats who died of old age) and we enjoyed their company a lot, but after their death since my wife and I were both retiring, we decided no more pets till we got a lot older to avoid the hassle of trying to find a hotel that would accept them or trying to sneak them around, as we often have been gone for too long to just leave them boarding somewhere.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 10, 2012)

We are kinda at that age also but still have lots left 
Luckily we have grown kids at home so they get to watch them when we are away. Even if I could take them, they are better off in there comfortable enviroment 





Cobra1950 said:


> Fletch
> Many thanks for the education in dog communications, I really had no idea that such a level of understanding existed between the species!   In any event, I think we were just stating the facts of our experiences of hotel/timeshare travel which is perfectly valid on a forum as long as it does not get personal or nasty.
> If Marriott were indeed monitoring this site as some claim, it is good for them to hear the negative views of the majority of site users about bringing animals along into hotels.
> We were pet owners until recently (two cats who died of old age) and we enjoyed their company a lot, but after their death since my wife and I were both retiring, we decided no more pets till we got a lot older to avoid the hassle of trying to find a hotel that would accept them or trying to sneak them around, as we often have been gone for too long to just leave them boarding somewhere.


----------



## siesta (Jun 10, 2012)

At the Peninsula hotel in Chicago, which is one of the nicest and most expensive 5star hotels in the city (if not flat out THE nicest), not only you can bring dogs, but they can sit at the table and eat dnner with you, and have their own special towels, blankets, dog bed, pilows, all with etched paw prints, and they even have their own menu with filet mignon. The 9th floor is reserved for people with pets. They have professional dog walkers to walk them, play time with other dogs staying at hotel, and even provide spa services for dogs like massages, luxury grooming, etc. To be honest, the dogs have it better than most people who take vacations.

We stay every mothers day weekend and have brunch there on mothers day. However my pit bull terrier is well over the 20 lb limit, and therefore cant come.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 10, 2012)

thats kinda cheating, dogs under 20 lbs don't really count as dogs  



siesta said:


> At the Peninsula hotel in Chicago, which is one of the nicest and most expensive 5star hotels in the city (if not flat out THE nicest), not only you can bring dogs, but they can sit at the table and eat dnner with you, and have their own special towels, blankets, dog bed, pilows, all with etched paw prints, and they even have their own menu with filet mignon. The 9th floor is reserved for people with pets. They have professional dog walkers to walk them, play time with other dogs staying at hotel, and even provide spa services for dogs like massages, luxury grooming, etc. To be honest, the dogs have it better than most people who take vacations.
> 
> We stay every mothers day weekend and have brunch there on mothers day. However my pit bull terrier is well over the 20 lb limit, and therefore cant come.


----------



## sandytoes (Jun 11, 2012)

OK . . here are my two cents . . . please don't jump all over me . . . I have a spoiled rotten, pampered little 12 pound bundle of non-shedding fur that is happy to be anywhere we go.  I would love to see Marriott have some units reserved for dog loving people and their pups who follow common courtesy rules. I don't think every unit should allow pets but reserving a few for dog owners would be terrific.

We have taken our little Sasha on many trips and she and we love it. She has been to Marriott's pet friendly Wentworth by the Sea in Portsmouth New Hampshire were there were many other dogs staying during our visit. We heard no barking and the grounds where impeccable. When we travel with our pup we know we can not leave our dog in the room and go out to eat because she will "woof" at strange noises . . so we just accept that she will go to dinner with us. We go to places with out door eating areas or we order take out and go sit in a park or on the beach and we all have a fun time.

Relatives of mine had Marriott Timeshares on Hilton Head but sold them in favor of renting a villa in Seapines that allows all their animals to travel with them.

I personally love to see the animals . . . I sometimes would rather have them then some of the kids that run loud and wild all over some of the resorts .  . . and no we do not hate kids and have traveled with our kids and grandkids and have had a terrific time. It all comes down to remembering there are others also on vacation and being considerate of all.

So my vote is for some pet friendly units! And yes I know I am a bit off topic


----------



## answeeney (Jun 11, 2012)

sandytoes said:


> OK .
> 
> So my vote is for some pet friendly units! And yes I know I am a bit off topic



Hey sandytoes, I am definitely with you. Until recently my DW and I had a BIG DOG (a  Bouvier des Flanders) and a little dog (a Japanese Chin) and we always had to arrange for their care when we and the kids went away but missed them terribly. Unfortunately, they both died a couple of years ago, within a short space of each other. Now the kids are grown, I was adamant that we would not replace the dogs but, as usual, DW won out, so we got ourselves a toy poodle - a lovely little thing who really is very little trouble and who we would love to keep with us away from home.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got back from a weekend in Orlando in Parc Soleil.  We brought our little pooch along a 4 pound min-pin.  We boarded her at the Disney kennel.  $79 a night and she got lots of pampering along with nails trimmed, cuddle time, play time and we were able to visit her and use the dog park.  We did take her to some pet friendly places like Celebration city where you can eat outdoors in the cafes and they even bring you a dog bowl.  

It's a shame that of all timeshares Westgate allows pets and some of the other upscale timeshares do not.  I truly don't get it?     Many people travel with their pets and you'd think that the high end resorts would want to tap into that market.  Even the Ritz Carltons allow pets so why not a section in some of these resorts that are supposed to be our home away from home.   

Recently in Cayman Islands I met a lady who had her dog certified as a service dog so she could take him to Morritts and the Reef resort.  That dog was definitely not a service dog but she got the papers so she takes her pooch.


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2012)

*was gonna stay out, but the topic got my goat.*

smokers do not smell smoke. i smell smoke.  Dog owners do not smell dogs. I smell dogs..... maybe, and I'm guessing, but I'd say a large % of people own pets. maybe 10% want to bring them along.  

sorry. that's why we live in different houses......but, people, timeshare villas are not different houses, and never will be. 

Dog owners who wish to bring them are not disgusted at those who don't bring them, but guests who won't/don't bring them might just be disgusted at those who do. many people do not allow dogs inside their homes.....we don't. they smell and they shed. And it's disgusting, regardless of whether anyone says different. When dogs sit, they wipe their butts on the carpet, on the furniture, and all other floors. when they have an accident, the carpet remains, and so does the accident. pull up the carpet and see. it doesn't go away folks...... and remember, too, they enjoy licking themselves----now that's an enjoyable thought......do they immediately go brush their teeth or rinse with listerine? if saliva drips, who cleans it up?  i've never seen anyone yet that did that. 

when dogs use the bathroom outdoors, the owners don't always clean it up, and kids may walk barefooted later and step right in it....that's not sanitary to say the least. I wish to know that when we are walking around a resort, there is a 0% chance of dog piles anywhere. Hope I don't have to explain further. 

A hotel or timeshare is a place for people to temporarily reside and then move on. afterward, another set of people come in..... is that a forgotten or misunderstood fact?  guests who own animals just simply have to resolve that they must leave animals at home when they occupy "community-shared housing".  simple as that. it's bad enough following messy humans. 

If some hotels wish to have a "theme" establishment for only those who bring animals, more power to them, but you won't catch me dining next to a table with dogs eating at or under a table...that is repulsive to me, and it's one time that certain people should defer to the wishes of the others..... one behavior is repulsive to the other----the reverse is not..... for a reason. 

Rent a house if you want to take a dog, but a timeshare property is not the venue for animals.....unless again, it's a dedicated type place which advertises such. I happen to agree with Fletch...it's just not the time or place for dogs. If they've been there, I can walk into a room and know it---it's that easy----- and i would immediately turn and walk out. i guarantee you, it won't happen at my home resorts. 

now if a dog walks into a sales office and purchases a timeshare, I say let him have his say. otherwise, "fuggedaboudit!"  i don't despise dog lovers/owners, because we have dogs. But i would never, never, never take mine into someone else's house. if invited to a party, would you show up at the front door with your dog and expect to enter the house?  a dog at a party or a dog at a timeshare----both are uninvited.........what's the difference????


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 12, 2012)

jme said:


> guests who own animals just simply have to resolve that they must leave animals at home when they occupy "community-shared housing".  simple as that. it's bad enough following messy humans.


Since many know that jme/Marty is a huge Marriott HHI fan, leaving the dog at home is not the only option.  We bring Fido along, and use the services of Evergreen Per Lodge (near the airport on Hilton Head Island).

We kinda' think its a great option, compared to boarding Fido at home.  We stay at a LaQuinta hotel enroute with the dog.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 12, 2012)

jme said:


> smokers do not smell smoke. i smell smoke.  Dog owners do not smell dogs. I smell dogs..... maybe, and I'm guessing, but I'd say a large % of people own pets. maybe 10% want to bring them along.
> 
> sorry. that's why we live in different houses......but, people, timeshare villas are not different houses, and never will be.
> 
> ...




FWIW, the resorts that we've been to that allow dogs have specific rooms and specific areas where pets are allowed. It's not been as if the animal were allowed everywhere on the property. It would be problematic to allow pets into any/every room in a resort for the reasons you've sited. I don't smell dog but I'm very allergic to cats.


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2012)

jme said:


> smokers do not smell smoke. i smell smoke.  Dog owners do not smell dogs. I smell dogs..... maybe, and I'm guessing, but I'd say a large % of people own pets. maybe 10% want to bring them along.
> 
> sorry. that's why we live in different houses......but, people, timeshare villas are not different houses, and never will be.
> 
> ...



Times are changing, and dogs are becoming accepted and welcomed at more and more luxury hotels (and other public spaces).  At some point in the future, you may be forced to reconsider what you find so "repulsive"...or miss out on some pretty great places.  As it is, I'm guessing we won't see you sipping drinks by the pool at the Four Seasons anytime soon.  

Steve


----------



## siesta (Jun 12, 2012)

Steve said:


> Times are changing, and dogs are becoming accepted and welcomed at more and more luxury hotels (and other public spaces).  At some point in the future, you may be forced to reconsider what you find so "repulsive"...or miss out on some pretty great places.  As it is, I'm guessing we won't see you sipping drinks by the pool at the Four Seasons anytime soon.
> 
> Steve


Steve it appears that you are not permitted to have dogs in the pool area per pet policy @ FS club aviara or troon. I also see dogs up to 55lbs can come. 

Here is the policy:
http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2010_M08/article_17088/index.html


----------



## IuLiKa (Jun 12, 2012)

I took our mini-schnautzer last year at cosmopolitan in vegas which is a marriott hotel. Pets not allowed at pool and casino.. There is also a weight limit....and a cleaning fee of $50 if i remember correctly. Our dog only goes to the bathroom outside so we do not have a problem..we just have to walk him...
More and more hotels In vegas allow pets now...
I wish we could take the dog to the timeshare...


----------



## Steve (Jun 12, 2012)

siesta said:


> Steve it appears that you are not permitted to have dogs in the pool area per pet policy @ FS club aviara or troon. I also see dogs up to 55lbs can come.
> 
> Here is the policy:
> http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2010_M08/article_17088/index.html



I am aware of the policy regarding dogs at the pool at Aviara and Scottsdale.  I did not mean that we would not see Marty at the pool because my dogs would be at the pool with me.  I meant that we would not see Marty at the pool because he won't be staying at the Four Seasons since they allow pets.  

Steve


----------



## chriskre (Jun 13, 2012)

Fletch said:


> Dogs have no buisness being in timeshares !! yes, I said it again , tolorate it
> ( see, I did miss parts of TUG )



How about mice?  I sure see alot of mice in my room in DVC hiding everywhere.   

Me, I'd rather have the dog than mice.  Don't want to hurt Pluto's feelings now Fletch.


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jun 13, 2012)

thompson4654 said:


> I was looking at pet policy at Marriott resorts. Any input? At bringfido.com  Monarch at Sea PIne came up they allow pets but on Marriott website no pets. Does anybody take their pets to Marriott resorts?


Addressing the OP's question.

On the Marriott website when you're searching for properties go to: 
FILTER YOUR SEARCH => Amenities => Pet friendly

You can see the brands/properties will very by location including: Ritz, Residence Inn's, Courtyards, SpringHill, TownPlace


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jun 13, 2012)

For the Pro's/Con's of allowing pets.  

Pet owners should not take policies personally.  You and your pets may be perfects guests, however, policies have to be written for those that are not so considerate, here's an example of guest negligence (didn't notify management, dog barking while the owner was away, guest refused to take responsibly for their negligence, guest threatens to a lawsuit, etc):



> Pets are certainly welcome at our hotel. We do ask that guests notify us when pets are traveling with them, and this allows us to also note our records for our staff, and get contact information for the guest. As you had booked with an outside agency, we did not have your contact information, and unfortunately, we were not aware that you had a dog until it was barking very loudly while you were away. Several other guests on the floor complained, and the decision was made to remove your dog to the Front Desk area to ensure the comfort and safety of all of our guests at the hotel. I know you have spoken to our Guest Assistance team in regards to your experience and I apologize again for any inconvenience this caused to you.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dead mice are fine  




chriskre said:


> How about mice?  I sure see alot of mice in my room in DVC hiding everywhere.
> 
> Me, I'd rather have the dog than mice.  Don't want to hurt Pluto's feelings now Fletch.


----------



## jme (Jun 13, 2012)

if suddenly everybody had mice as pets, would we be allowing mice at resorts? The answer would have to be the same a dogs. have to be consistent, and address the "majority" (majority meaning mice being the preferred type of pet). gets complicated doesn't it?  

And Thank You Tom, taking dogs to kennel is the solution I want to hear. That's what we always did, and it was not so cheap.


----------



## jlf58 (Jun 14, 2012)

Some people think thier dogs are special , well behaved etc, and deserve to go on vacation which is very funny. I would say some dogs would probably be ok but 95% of the people who brought thier dogs, it would be a problem. The problem is all dog owners thing they are in the 5% and they are not. 





jme said:


> if suddenly everybody had mice as pets, would we be allowing mice at resorts? The answer would have to be the same a dogs. have to be consistent, and address the "majority" (majority meaning mice being the preferred type of pet). gets complicated doesn't it?
> 
> And Thank You Tom, taking dogs to kennel is the solution I want to hear. That's what we always did, and it was not so cheap.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 14, 2012)

Fletch said:


> Dead mice are fine



Oh No!!! Please don't kill Mickey!   
I'm sure they'll take him at the Best Friends pets resort.  

_Rates for "pocket pets":
This includes animals such as hamsters, guinea pigs, rabbits and ferrets. Fees range from $12 to $23 per day ($10 to $21 for resort guests) depending on the size and type of pet. You have to provide your own enclosure. Exotics, venomous pets, and primates are not accepted for boarding.
_
http://www.wdwinfo.com/tips_for_touring/kennels.htm


----------



## GregGH (Jun 14, 2012)

siesta said:


> Steve it appears that you are not permitted to have dogs in the pool area per pet policy @ FS club aviara or troon. I also see dogs up to 55lbs can come.
> Here is the policy:
> http://www.1.fourseasons.com/interlude/2010_M08/article_17088/index.html



Good lead-in to my true storey ... when we were checking out Aviara for our 1st week's purchase we asked on the 'weight limit' ... and having told them we have a female Golden Retriever ...the staff said ...'oh Mr. Henderson - we would NEVER ask a girl her weight' ... that was referring to a somewhat overweight girl #2 .... she never got to go but our girl #3 (both 'hand me down's' that are so friendly) has had the Four Seasons Treatment... in fact walking your dog is a good icebreaker to meet other guests & owners.  We now have 7 weeks from late Jan to mid March .... stop us and say hi if you see us walking.

Attaboy Steve for your positive comments ....
Greg


----------



## siesta (Jun 14, 2012)

GregGH said:


> Good lead-in to my true storey ... when we were checking out Aviara for our 1st week's purchase we asked on the 'weight limit' ... and having told them we have a female Golden Retriever ...the staff said ...'oh Mr. Henderson - we would NEVER ask a girl her weight' ... that was referring to a somewhat overweight girl #2 .... she never got to go but our girl #3 (both 'hand me down's' that are so friendly) has had the Four Seasons Treatment... in fact walking your dog is a good icebreaker to meet other guests & owners.  We now have 7 weeks from late Jan to mid March .... stop us and say hi if you see us walking.
> 
> Attaboy Steve for your positive comments ....
> Greg


ya I didnt think theyd break out the scale often, just a rule to have in the books in case someone comes in with a english mastiff.


----------



## DianeG (Jun 15, 2012)

*Las Vegas Grand Chateau allows dogs (or doesn't care)*

I am currently at the Marriott Grand Chateau this week and I have crossed two different dog owners and their dogs in the elevator. Both dogs were on leash - the largest a poodle.

Then again, even if it's against the rules, this doesn't surprise me at this property - it's getting to be quite a dump!! The carpets are stained and filthy (black feet as soon as we take off our shoes). Our unit has missing dishes, a flooding dishwasher and a clothes dryer that doesn't stop automatically. The kitchen wasn't exactly clean, nor the dining table wiped, and the apartment reeked of cigarette smoke when we checked in late last Sunday. The only good things about the property are the location and the valet parking staff.

I'm glad that this was an exchange. The TS owners I met in the tiny rooftop pool were not very happy with the current state of the property...


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 15, 2012)

DianeG said:


> I am currently at the Marriott Grand Chateau this week and I have crossed two different owners and their dogs in the elevator. Both dogs were on leash - the largest a poodle.
> 
> Then again, even if it's against the rules, this doesn't surprise me at this property - it's getting to be quite a dump!! The carpets are stained and filthy (black feet as soon as we take off our shoes). Our unit has missing dishes, a flooding dishwasher and a clothes dryer that doesn't stop automatically. The kitchen wasn't exactly clean, nor the dining table wiped, and the apartment reeked of cigarette smoke when we checked in late last Sunday. The only good things about the property are the location and the valet parking staff.
> 
> I'm glad that this was an exchange. The owners I met in the tiny rooftop pool were not very happy with the current state of the property...







They give the owners the nice, clean, perfect units.  Exchangers are given what the owners don't want.

Seriously though, all kidding aside, I would call the Front Desk and ask to speak with the on site Property Manager and invite him/her to come up to your Villa to see exactly how bad your Villa was left for you.

If situations like these are pointed out then things won't get better!  Clearly someone, somewhere, dropped the ball.

Hope you have better luck with the slot machines!




.


----------

